# LOTR from Mordor's Perspective



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 25, 2012)

This was very interesting...

See the Lord of the Rings Epic from the Perspective of Mordor [eBook] - How-To Geek


----------



## Ireth (Jul 25, 2012)

That sounds fascinating. I love LOTR (and Wicked), so this seems like a promising read.


----------



## Mindfire (Jul 25, 2012)

Based on the summary given in, this looks extremely bogus. Mordor was by no means a bastion of science and technology. Sauron and his allies were driven by blind hatred, threats, or deception. Their craftsmen and engineers were leagues behind what the dwarves and elves had been doing for milennia. Minas Tirith had, as we see in the films, an enormous library which likely contained more than just historical records. Also, Mordor had magic of its own. Is this revisionist conveniently forgetting about the Nazgul? Or perhaps the RING, which _the entire book is about?_


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 25, 2012)

The guy is re-writing the thing from a different premise, not trying to say that this is what Mordor was about in Tolkien's actual work.


----------



## Mindfire (Jul 25, 2012)

Ahhh. Well that is a bit different. But has he figured out how to factor in the Valar, Morgoth, the Balrog, etc. into all of this? Because you kind of can't.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 25, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Ahhh. Well that is a bit different. But has he figured out how to factor in the Valar, Morgoth, the Balrog, etc. into all of this? Because you kind of can't.



I don't know...just looked at the summary and article, etc. I downloaded the PDF and glanced at it, but nothing more.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 25, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I don't know...just looked at the summary and article, etc. I downloaded the PDF and glanced at it, but nothing more.



I actually didn't read the entire thing myself as I did not have time so I just posted it here to come back to it later.


----------



## SlimShady (Jul 28, 2012)

If you want to read LoTR from Sauron's perspective I would suggest picking up the Sundering duology by Jacqueline Carey.  (It is essentially a retelling of LoTR, except not in Middle Earth, it's in a new fantasy world.  Although it is not a blatant rip-off, it has it's own unique plot and character.)


----------

